# UK expecting coldest winter in 100 years



## Carolinian (Jan 2, 2010)

Anyone planning to visit the UK this winter should have a look at this:

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/topics/w...est-winters-in-100-years-experts-predict.html


----------



## LAX Mom (Jan 5, 2010)

I love the UK, especially London but that's too cold for me! I spent a week in London in January several years ago and the weather wasn't too bad. We lucked out and hit a warm spell.


----------



## Carolinian (Jan 6, 2010)

Here's more:

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/topics/w...braced-for-heaviest-snowfall-in-50-years.html


----------



## Carolinian (Jan 10, 2010)

. . . and it just keeps coming!

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/topics/w...ng-20cm-forecast-as-big-freeze-continues.html


----------



## Loes (Jan 11, 2010)

Must be bad in many parts of Britain, but we were in London last week (Allen House) and had really good weather for the time of the year: hardly any snow, temperatures around zero and not much wind. Even daily some sunshine! Tube and busses had no problems. Our problem was to get home by Eurostar train to the Netherlands on Friday, since Eurostar was running a reduced timetable.

Loes.


----------

